# Das Uber-Aquarium



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not really sure if this is the appropriate area to be posting this, but I thought the freshwater people would get a kick out of this:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=586

Now *that's* an aquarium!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I WANT!!!!!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Couldn't help but think of such a tank filled with discus!(says while salivating)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This was posted before but buried under the clutter already. I'd put loaches and barbs in it.8)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

To be honest, I think the tank itself is awesome but could be more interestingly decorated and could have more interesting fish. Pacu and iridescent sharks are just so...available at Wal-mart. It's cool to see fish that really need that much space get exactly what they need, but I definitely think it would be much, much cooler to have a huge mixed community. Schools of hundreds of black neons, cardinals, danios of all sorts...hatchet fish schools up at the surface, huge shoals of cories and loaches along the bottom. Heck, I bet if you put a big enough lunker in there, say a 4 ft arowana, it wouldn't really even bother with something as small as a neon and even if it did, well, you've got hundreds more! The baltimore aquarium has tanks of similar size, both marine and freshwater, where huge schools of tiny fish are kept with massive lunkers. One big marine display had tons of cardinals, neon gobies, surgeons, wrasses, clowns, everything you'd expect to see in a big reef display, plus about a 5 foot grouper. So I just *know* something like that is possible for freshwater.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree - the tanks isn't very 'pretty' to look at. Is that a shelf of some sort on the back wall of it? I would definitley have to go with a community setup, with a massive school of colourful shoaling fish. Imagine trying to figure out a community stocking list with a tank that size though.. where would you even begin!! :shock:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i would so love one of those.
i too would have a comunity tank,if i couldn't have a marine.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Amphitrite said:


> I agree - the tanks isn't very 'pretty' to look at. Is that a shelf of some sort on the back wall of it? I would definitley have to go with a community setup, with a massive school of colourful shoaling fish. Imagine trying to figure out a community stocking list with a tank that size though.. where would you even begin!! :shock:


From what I understand, that's not really a shelf. It's more like the floor is just raised up a couple of feet along the back half the the tank. I didn't really understand the reason for doing this, although I imagine it might be something related to structural integrity.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

thats insane that someone would do that lol i wouldnt even know how to begin to stock or cycle a tank that freaking big


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats my tank, i remmember the day of the photo shoot........I took it down................nah i wish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

stephenmontero said:


> thats insane that someone would do that lol i wouldnt even know how to begin to stock or cycle a tank that freaking big


Stock them with loaches I say.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

hahaha loaches are u that obsessed?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> From what I understand, that's not really a shelf. It's more like the floor is just raised up a couple of feet along the back half the the tank. I didn't really understand the reason for doing this, although I imagine it might be something related to structural integrity.


And I quote: "the rest of the floor space is subdivided by a ledge that used to be the foundation for the bay window."


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

you could put African cichlids in with guppies they wouldn't even no each other were there :jk:


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool, but nothing compared to some other projects. Check this out:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74879


----------

